# Best P45 Chipset Heatsink set ups



## SonDa5 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm looking for an air cooling solution to help take my DFI P45 JR T2RS to the next level.  











I'm thinking either adding a little 40mm fan to the stock NB heat sink or replacing it with a better one.

Thing is I am limited on space.


I can add taller and better copper heat sink to my SB which is burried by my Xfire HD4770s. I have about 5mm space left on the SB for a taller heat sink.


Pleast throw some ideas out for me.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 26, 2009)

Xigmatek Porter if you can squeeze it in there HAd one on my P35 DK from DFI, dropped temps a good 10*C @ load.


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 26, 2009)

To be honest, a 40mm fan will do the job good enough.


But...I cant help but say Xiggy would look nice, even some Enzotech bits on that board would take it to a "new level" in looks.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 26, 2009)

agreed, getting a fan in there would drop temps, depending on the case ambients. I think the Porter would do better, even passively, but the space in there has me worried it wont fit.


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 26, 2009)

for the sb, get the enzotech sb heatsink, for the nb get the enzotech one with a 4mm fan. it should do the job well


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 26, 2009)

oh I see in the H50 thread you are on water now?

I say get the porter for the NB and get an enzo SB cooler (if you even need it, my DFI SB's are bearly warm)


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 26, 2009)

I found a good review of the Xigmatic Porter on a DFI P45 JR MB. Not sure if it will fit with my TR video card heat sinks though.



http://www.clunk.org.uk/reviews/xigmatek-porter-cn881-chipset-heatsink-review.html


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 26, 2009)

I dont think the Porter will fit.


Enzotech sinks and 40mm fan is the way forward. 



*Edit:* Maybe this will work for your NB:


----------



## erocker (Sep 26, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I dont think the Porter will fit.
> 
> 
> Enzotech sinks and 40mm fan is the way forward.
> ...



That may not fit. The Porter has and angle to it that may be able to fit between the two other heatsinks. I would need a better picture of the gap between the gpu hsf and the cpu hsf though. A good thing about the porter too is a fan isn't needed at all. The heatpipe contact surface sits directly on top of the NB chip and works amazingly well.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 26, 2009)

if you are using the H50 system flip the porter over.


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 26, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> if you are using the H50 system flip the porter over.



May be the best idea yet.


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 26, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> if you are using the H50 system flip the porter over.





That is what I was thinking.


TR makes one similar to the Xigmatic though that may be better?



http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_p...i_ifx/product_chitset_cooler_hr05_sli_ifx.htm


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 26, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I dont think the Porter will fit.
> 
> 
> Enzotech sinks and 40mm fan is the way forward.
> ...




Is that made by deep blue?

Who makes it and where can it be ordered from?


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 26, 2009)

OK for the SB I'm going with the Enzotech SLF-1.

http://www.enzotechnology.com/slf_1.htm#

Thanks for the help.

I'm still not sure what to use for the NB.

I like the TR NB heatsink but I'm not sure if it will fit or will be best.


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bump to show the space available with the Corsair H50 heatsink.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 27, 2009)

Plenty of room for the porter or the Thermalright. The Tr may give you a bit more offset and get around that GPU fan better.


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.pcsilent.de/en-pd-passive-heatpipe-northbridge-heatsink-northbridge-cooler-946.html

That is the cooler I linked to...may just be a Euro thing though. 


Looks great for the price, I'd buy one.


----------



## SonDa5 (Sep 27, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> http://www.pcsilent.de/en-pd-passive-heatpipe-northbridge-heatsink-northbridge-cooler-946.html
> 
> That is the cooler I linked to...may just be a Euro thing though.
> 
> ...



Looks good.


I ended up ordering a Thermalright HR-05 SLI/IFX and the Enzotech SLF-1 Low Profile Copper Chipset Cooler.



These upgrades should hold me over for awhile. Thanks!!


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 8, 2009)

My TR HR-05 SLI/IFX and Enzotech SLF-1 chipset heat sinks arrived today! 

As soon as I get some quality time I'm going to hook up my DFI P45 JR!!!!


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 8, 2009)

Once again thanks for the help. DFI P45 JR chipset cooling upgrade is done. Used Gelid Extreme GC thermal paste.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks sweet! I just saw this thread and having owned one of those boards, I wanted to say that I think you made the right decision. That little skimpy cooler they included had to go!


----------



## CarneASADA (Oct 11, 2009)

my HTPC:

LANPARTY DK P45-T2RS PLUS
has this setup:

COOLERmaster V8
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_p...i_ifx/product_chitset_cooler_hr05_sli_ifx.htm
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/product_mosfet_cooler.html

i attached a fan to the hr05...

can't hear a thing..
plus, an easy ... 4.0 on air..


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 11, 2009)

CarneASADA said:


> my HTPC:
> 
> LANPARTY DK P45-T2RS PLUS
> has this setup:
> ...




Which mosfet heat sink did you use?

The Mosfet heat sink on the DFI P45 JR  is built great. Even has a heat transfer pipe going to the NB that the new NB TR heat sink will be able to help cool.

Post some pics of your set up.


----------



## CarneASADA (Oct 12, 2009)

SonDa5 said:


> Which mosfet heat sink did you use?
> 
> The Mosfet heat sink on the DFI P45 JR  is built great. Even has a heat transfer pipe going to the NB that the new NB TR heat sink will be able to help cool.
> 
> Post some pics of your set up.



by the way...
yours look good... nice job...

DK P45 T2RS PLUS

cpu: v8
nb: HR-05 SLI/IFX with 80mm fan
mosfet: HR-09 U TYPE 3
mosfet: HR-09 S TYPE 3 (parallel to psu)

hard to see the mosfet's in that shot..
they fit in perfect right under the v8...

in the process of looking for a media.case...
something that will fit the v8..


----------



## CarneASADA (Oct 12, 2009)

man...
how do you add an image...


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 12, 2009)

I got some nice heat sinks on my CPU and most importantly on my P45 NB check it out

I love my thermalright HR-05/SLI/IFX NB cooler. It never gets hot!!!

This one might help you because if you go and look at it.....well it's shaped sort of like an L. I curves down about 2 inches and then bends up. Which might work to fit around your other heat sinks. Check it out I think it might actually be able to help you!

Here is a website devoted to heat sinks.... http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/thermalright-mf-23.html

I also posted a link to Thermalright...... and a pic of the heat sink........http://www.thermalright.com/index.html..... and......http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/download_images/booklet/hr05_ifx_sli/part1.pdf

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 12, 2009)

CarneASADA said:


> man...
> how do you add an image...
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=8vy8wl&s=4





Have to right click on image and get the file that has the .jpg at the end. This is your image:

http://i37.tinypic.com/8vy8wl.jpg

Put the image in this format.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Final product:







Very nice build you have.


----------



## newfellow (Oct 12, 2009)

damn, that's a tight squeeze.

Wondering(while at it), if anyone has any idea how to cool down old X38 P5E copper NB heat sink or Maximus/Rampage Formula had the same. Running nasty 45-50c, atm, tryied to stuck there an small 80mm or was it 72mm fan, but it keeps so damn loud noise that just can't take it. here's nice little picture:


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 13, 2009)

newfellow don't know much about your MB other than its a great one.


Looks like  your chipset cooling is much better than many mother boards. Mine really needed an upgrade.



Not quite finished with my chipset cooling upgrades but I wanted to share a preview of how it is coming along.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks sweet! There's a lot of cooling in that rig!


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 13, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Looks sweet! There's a lot of cooling in that rig!




Don't forget the liquid.   Thanks.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks nice keep up the good work bud! Looks like that Thermalright NB cooler really worked well!!!


----------

